# Nubian pictures, Hot To Trot, my buck, etc...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Since my girls are all show clipped I decided to try to get some updated website pictures.  Some of them turned out okay...try to ignore the backgrounds they weren't the greatest. However I usually just cut out the goat for the website so they'll work great for it.

So first here is Miss "Hot To Trot." Took forever to get her to stand half way decent...she didn't want to cooperate. 










And next is "Blissberry Touch Of Elegance."










And "Main Attraction." She is such a sweetheart.










We snapped a few of my buck Escape as well, he is such a calm fella, sets up way easier than the girls! He's so tall and long that I have to lean all the way over him trying to reach his back legs though. lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow they are all extremely awesome!! They look lovely and so beautiful  Hot to Trot is a beauty, so level!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I be droolin, Beautiful girls & buck!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

theyre gorgeous, super level!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are all beautiful!!!  Your Nubains are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty........  :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

What a great little starter herd for me! Haha. :ROFL: They are very nice FG!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I love my Nubians, the Boer's are great, but the Nubies just have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Elegance! I love her so much! lol (remember I'm reserving a doeling out of her!) Hot to Trot is just GORGEOUS, I bet you're real excited about that girl! And Escape is one NICE buck. Hey do you think I could come out there soon to visit? (probably after this next bout of rain, ugh)


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa! Yup you are number one on Elegance's reserve list.  At this point I plan on breeding her to Escape, although I'll see how my new buckling turns out before I make the final decision. And yes I'm so excited about Hot To Trot, I can't wait to get her into the show ring. 

Your welcome to come out whenever, just let me know what works.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Either buck sounds great to me! I'm so excited! Hot to Trot is going to do REALLY well in the show ring I bet! She looks quite proud of herself. :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!! :drool:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow - nice Nubians - really nice rumps on all of them! I bet they are going to do very well in the show ring!

Deidre


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Beautiful! If you need someone to edit out the backround, people, whatever, just give me a hollar. I can do it fast. I can clone the grass so it just looks like they are posing for you.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Dreamchaser~ I ended up just cutting them out for the website, thanks for the offer though!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice group. I bet you can't wait to see kids from Hot to Trot!


----------

